# Meme's & Comics



## AFriendOfMineIsInTheArmy (9 Mar 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for Memes or Comics that related to the BMOQ experience for my best friend who's currently and Officer-Cadet and going to go into Infantry. I've found a few things on my own that I shared with her, but was wondering if anyone here had any good ones that I can send her way. 

If they happen to be Lord of the Rings related, or if they are specifically positive for women in Basic (or the Army as a whole) that would be great! (ie, no "in the kitchen" or other misogynistic nonsense). 

Thanks!


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Mar 2017)

Have a browse here:

https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheRegimentalRogue/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------

